# "Breadboard Ends" question



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

I see allot of LJ's making table tops and putting breadboard ends on them. I made a cherry table many years ago that the "breadboar ends" slide out, so I can put a leaf at each end to extend the table.

The 40 inch wide top of my cherry table expands and contracts noticeably during winter/summer months. The ends of course are not secured to the main part of the top so there's no problems with the movement. But, if the ends were secured it seems something would break, bend, whatever.

So, how do you put "breadboard ends" on a table, without having an issue or problem with expansion/contraction??

Thanks in advance for answers/input )


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Several "how to" videos on this.
I anchor the center tenon and then "slot" the ends so the board can move.


----------

